# Sierra Hot Fix Era Rhinestone Software Questions?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Is anyone able to do rhinestone decals using the Sierra Hot Fix Era Software? I've been using DAS' Stone Cut Pro but saw a demo of the Sierra and really liked it. I just didn't think to ask this question and thought I'd see if anyone has any working experience with this.

Also, is there a way to arch the text?

Any opinions of this software would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Di


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I met the woman who is writing the manual for that software at ISS FW. It does look cool, but you have to pay a lot of money for the driver for your cutter. I think the software will be like $400 and the driver for it to work with your cutter will be like $350 to $500.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Plus, customer service is not up to par. I have Sierra Embroidery office software and was unable to get into my account for the upgrade and missed the deadline. The software is unbearable and its plain horrible to get anything done, I paid for the digitizing software and can't even use it because it locks up every chance it gets. 
So I have to outsource.. But I don't know about their rhinestone part but I wouldn't buy anything ever again from them.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

dazzabling said:


> I paid for the digitizing software and can't even use it because it locks up every chance it gets.


Send me a PM with the details of the problems you are having as well as the video acceleration settings and what type of video card you have in your PC.

I was having the same type of problems with EO.... The upgrade REALLY made a big difference as did adding an aftermarket video card to the machine, I'm wondering if the same might help you...


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

diana13t said:


> Is anyone able to do rhinestone decals using the Sierra Hot Fix Era Software? I've been using DAS' Stone Cut Pro but saw a demo of the Sierra and really liked it. I just didn't think to ask this question and thought I'd see if anyone has any working experience with this.
> 
> Also, is there a way to arch the text?
> 
> ...


I purchased the software and the module for my Camms machine a couple months ago. I can't compare the software to anything other than the GemMaster software that came with the Camms. The HotFix ERA blows it away for ease of use and flexibility. Designs I would dread before are a piece of cake now.

I was having some issues with the program crashing, contacted Sierra support, and was up and running shortly thereafter. The program is a first release and there are a lot of features that I would like to see, but I make designs in minutes now, not hours.

I tried to start a thread on this software http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t163364.html but it didn't garner much interest.

And yes, you can arch text very easily.


Ray


----------



## ajrolly (Oct 7, 2010)

diana13t said:


> Is anyone able to do rhinestone decals using the Sierra Hot Fix Era Software? I've been using DAS' Stone Cut Pro but saw a demo of the Sierra and really liked it. I just didn't think to ask this question and thought I'd see if anyone has any working experience with this.
> 
> Also, is there a way to arch the text?
> 
> ...


It is very easy to arch text in Sierra. You can also distort as well. The nice part is when you drop the stones they automatically adjust as you adjust the text shape and size. 
I would also be interested in decals.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I do not have Sierra but do have Stone Cut Pro. You can arch text with it. I always do it before I place the stones. Once you type the text, right click. It is an option called text on a circle. A pop up box will come up. Envelope manipulation is also available. The software has nothing to do with doing decals other than making the design. The decals are made using a decal material made for rhinestones.


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

You can arch the text. There is box all the way to the right of the text in the hot fix text selection that allows you to do this. 

Ray, I too have had problems with crashing. The explanation I was given was that it is because I use manual stones and apparently you should not use them that often. 

The main thing I do not like about it is that there is no manual other than the pdf version. I have been meaning to go to office depot and print it out but have not gotten around to it. I just have a harder time looking up issues when it is a pdf.


----------



## ajrolly (Oct 7, 2010)

Crashing and Freezing seem to be a big problem with this software. I have to believe they are working on this as there are many complaining. Having Gemmaster and DAS Stone Cut Pro, Sierra blows them away.


----------



## PhenomDnP (May 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a driver for a US Cutter Copam 2500?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I believe that (from an ISS show of a year or so ago) that after you buy the software, you have to BUY the driver package for your particular cutter...for around $400 or so...Sure turned me off...software has some nice features, but I will stay with StoneCut Pro or WinPC 2012


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I think this is the link for all the drives. You might email them and make sure they don't have a better link for the drivers.

HotFix Stone ERA rhinestone design software


----------



## secretagent81 (Mar 1, 2013)

My Sierra SW crashes so much it makes it difficult to get motivated to even try and makes fresh designs. Of course when I complain about it to my Tech Support folks at ColDesi they blame my machine for having a "Bad video card". Nothing about special video cards was mention BEFORE I bought the SW.


----------



## ajrolly (Oct 7, 2010)

secretagent81 said:


> My Sierra SW crashes so much it makes it difficult to get motivated to even try and makes fresh designs. Of course when I complain about it to my Tech Support folks at ColDesi they blame my machine for having a "Bad video card". Nothing about special video cards was mention BEFORE I bought the SW.


Col Desi is giving you a blow off answer. I have new, updated equipement including a high end video card and my machine crashes all the time as well. One thing I did that helped was worked directly with Sierra and reloaded the program completely and that fixed a lot of it. Other than that it is a great program.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes, you can make decals using sierra hot fix. It's the same process as making a transfer, but then pressed on decal material. 
After the update, my hotfix era didn't loc up as much, but it does every once in a while. It's not a big problem with the autosave on because when you open it back up, it takes you to where you left off.


----------



## KCB (Jan 6, 2012)

Jasmynn, 

I remember reading a post where you said there is someone (or yourself) in your area that does training on the hotfix software...I have searched high and low for the post but cannot find it anymore. Can you pls send me that info if I am remembering correctly. I just received my software and really want to find some hands on training!


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I've trained a couple people on the forum for a little of nothing, but of course there's professional training from Sierra Hotfix themselves. If you had purchased from Mesa Distributors, they provide 1 hour of free training. 
I'm not sure what Sierra charges for training, but I think it's in the $300 area. You can PM me if you'd like.


----------



## piabows27 (Dec 16, 2011)

Does anyone know the best place to purchase the sierra hotfix era software for a CAMS? also do they offer a trial of the software


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I would get it from Coldesi - I think it will be about the same price maybe a little more but they sale the cams and use the software with that machine everyday so they can give you the support you need. Here is a link: DTG Supplies | Colman and Company

Scott


----------



## KCB (Jan 6, 2012)

I would call Josiah at ColDesi. He is super helpful and the price is the same. Mine included training but I would ask him when you call since I bought a machine too. I bought my machine and software from him and he has been great with follow-up. Tampa office 877-793-3278.

Not sure about a trial but the software is MUCH better than the one that comes with the machine!


----------

